# Which one to go with?



## Benda183 (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 29, 2021)

Digital ideally you want the ones on the right side as clear. Has either of them got a temp cable which goes in the enclosure? I hang the inside cable from small hooks so it reaches the area I need to monitor. You could you 2 for hot and cold side.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 29, 2021)

The upper square one for sure. If you could find one with a probe, it makes it easier to use.

I would also get a couple of the round black digitals, bottom right. They're great for just sitting around the enclosure in different spots.


----------



## Benda183 (Jun 29, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> The upper square one for sure. If you could find one with a probe, it makes it easier to use.
> 
> I would also get a couple of the round black digitals, bottom right. They're great for just sitting around the enclosure in different spots.


My problem with them is that they show different humidity levels. The round one on the right is way off from the other digital. So I don’t know which one is actually correct?


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2021)

Benda183 said:


> My problem with them is that they show different humidity levels. The round one on the right is way off from the other digital. So I don’t know which one is actually correct?


It doesn't matter. A few percentage points one way or the other is inconsequential.


----------

